# Pressure problems



## Hockeykezza (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, we had low pressure on our machine so descaled it a couple of times to make sure it was clean.

When I test the pressure using the double wall pressurised basket but without coffee the pressure bar goes to the desired grey area on the dial. There is water left in the basket but I assume this is what would normally be absorbed by the coffee grind so didn't figure it was an issue.

I then used the single wall unpressurised basket using beans I had just ground and there is absolutely no pressure at all. The pin does not move even slightly.

Any ideas what the problem may be???

Thanks


----------

